# contests



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

hey TBG u should start up some new contests like ur stash box one with the seeds that seemed prety kool. u stoney and hick should get together and maybe get something going. maybe even a bong contest. well was just a thought was bored and saw that there hasnt been a contest like this in awhile. who knows maybe the members and guest will like it...:smoke1: :ccc: :bong: :bolt:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey TBG u should start up some new contests like ur stash box one with the seeds that seemed prety kool. u stoney and hick should get together and maybe get something going. maybe even a bong contest. well was just a thought was bored and saw that there hasnt been a contest like this in awhile. who knows maybe the members and guest will like it...:smoke1: :ccc: :bong: :bolt:


*Whats up Sticky Budz. Were gonna do another Stash Box sometime. We have a number of them but they have to be sanded and put together. We just don't have the time right now as we are remodeling our house. Who know's maybe this weekend if i can find some time i will get one done. We will see.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2007)

lol thats kool bro. The house and the ladies come before the games lol. it just looked like it was fun and hasentseemed like its been active lately. and with the sense of humor that u mods have it should be great. well good luck with remodeling the house bro. u can come do mine next lol:rofl: :bolt:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 9, 2007)

Contests = Good. 

Especially ones that make you think.  Ever thought of an easter egg hunt or essay contests can be fun.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

If someone wants to hold a contest I can get some packs of beans to admin and they can send to winner? I got the prize, who has a contest, and admin would it be o.k.? Just a thought? Lates, 55


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 28, 2007)

55, sounds like a plant to me.   Hope the admins would be cool with it... but a pack of beans is a great prize... hope the contest is above the norm.

I suggest everyone stay on online screename basis during this... just to be safe.  And of course we don't want poor admins being owned by the man.

:joint:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*Well guys as good as it sounds giving seeds away as a gift in a contest it's just not gonna happen. We have been through this before and found that it is not safe for members.  *


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

10-4 Boss That's why I said send them to admin first to distribute? But you da man!   I will kick down a glass spoon! But again I don't want to send it to a random ID I would rather send to an admin. and they can send to winner! Peace, 55


----------



## wikkedsun (May 15, 2007)

contests are good


----------



## freezeland (May 31, 2007)

i agree good idea


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 6, 2007)

hopefully we start contests sometime


----------



## stonerslug (Jun 10, 2007)

dude im so down to enter a contest! Maybe the prize can be a book on how to grow with some seeds or something you know. This site is freakin awesome! Its like being able to see for the first time!! Im ready to learn!!!! teach me teach me!!!!  :clap:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 13, 2007)

stonerslug said:
			
		

> dude im so down to enter a contest! Maybe the prize can be a book on how to grow with some seeds or something you know. This site is freakin awesome! Its like being able to see for the first time!! Im ready to learn!!!! teach me teach me!!!!  :clap:


 

yea that sound sick u guys should start some sort of contest and the winner gets a book and some seeds like he said and it would be alot of help for the begginers that wont to inharet this hobbie.
peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

I got a glass pipe we can give away.... its just a small "420" pipe.. maybe 3" long.. nothing special.. it was a giveaway at a local store.. 
Mod just holla if you want it... its still in the bubble wrap.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 16, 2007)

subscribed.....i'd be down to help contribute back if ya need.

LMK


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good time for all, I'm in !!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 17, 2007)

yea lates work stuff out iam down and ready


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

i got some stuff to offer as well. lets get it crackin


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish we could get some contests going for some herbal tobbacco prodcuts  *giggle giggle.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

i been waitin from the first day i got on here since i missed the bubble bags which i wonted soooooooooooooo much


----------



## KimoKetamine (Jul 17, 2007)

It would be nice to get some contests for homemade smoking apparatuses...


----------



## nixon (Jan 14, 2008)

Draston said:
			
		

> I wish we could get some contests going for some herbal tobbacco prodcuts  *giggle giggle.



agreed. that would make my life. really, though.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 20, 2008)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> I got a glass pipe we can give away.... its just a small "420" pipe.. maybe 3" long.. nothing special.. it was a giveaway at a local store..
> Mod just holla if you want it... its still in the bubble wrap.


I need a new pipe...sounds good haha


----------

